# My Netherland Dwarf Rabbit



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

2 pics








View attachment 75911

View attachment 75912


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet little bunny









We breed then for food though, not as pets







j/k


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Cute little bunny







Now how big will he/she get since its a "dwarf?"


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Sweet little bunny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Red Eyes said:


> Cute little bunny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 lbs


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

mmmm, fried rabbit


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

can you play with them and interact with them and stuff or do they act aloof?


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

dude where'd you get it, i want one! hahah


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I thought this was a sad fact for rabbits. The little cottontails we have in the states have an average lifespan of 90 days!!! They are nothing more then fast reproducing meals


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

yea there used to be so many rabbits near my house. then the cat population grew and the rabbits vanished. next came the crack of the .22s from all the neighbors! now all we have are millions of birds that shat all over our cars.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> mmmm, fried rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

